# Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

What did you guys use as a front mount? Solid mount or rubber?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (project91gli)*

mk3 rear K frame, passat 16v front subframe. custom mounts could easily use rubber, poly, or hockeypucks.


----------



## dkirsch (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (project91gli)*

I used an A3 rear and VR6 front frame with a 2.0l passat bracket so I can run all VR6 mounts on my Corrado.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (project91gli)*

I'm using the front OE cross member/mount bracket on my 91 GTI 8v and a BBM solid mount.


----------



## lo41moneypit (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (Boostin20v)*

Thats the way I'm going, but not sure how a solid mount drives. what's your experience?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (project91gli)*

my experiance with a solid front, was i loved it but only took about a week to break the rear mount. make sure you got a stiff rear too.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (dkirsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkirsch* »_I used an A3 rear and VR6 front frame with a 2.0l passat bracket so I can run all VR6 mounts on my Corrado.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, yep. 
...not a 1.8t or a 5speed for that matter, but the same principle. The Mk3 2L Front engine brkt is waaay stronger than the Mk2 setup!


----------



## Crazy_Power720 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, yep. 
...not a 1.8t or a 5speed for that matter, but the same principle. The Mk3 2L Front engine brkt is waaay stronger than the Mk2 setup!
























there is something wrong there... i just can't put my finger on it


----------



## Crazy_Power720 (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah where is the rest of the car??????????


----------



## malibu1228 (Oct 9, 2005)

its probably just used for mock up


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (malibu1228)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malibu1228* »_its probably just used for mock up


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (sdezego)*

VR6 subframe with BFI Stage 1 mount.


----------



## hsbr (Nov 10, 2007)

PO never said anything about the BBM solid front motor mount he had on it, but since i the rattles have already been started by it, i might as well let it rattle the whole car apart when i finish


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*









solid front mount for big turbo 1.8t in mk2 with a 6-speed..Wayyy stronger than any oe mount...lol The engine had to be tilted quite a way's forward for the turbo to clear the firewall.


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 5:52 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (dkirsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkirsch* »_I used an A3 rear and VR6 front frame with a 2.0l passat bracket so I can run all VR6 mounts on my Corrado.









VR6 front frame from the MKIII or the Corrado?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (Wizard-of-OD)*

has to be from a corrado, mk3 doesnt even come close to bolting up.


----------



## brucelee91 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (Crazy_Power720)*

the battery is relocated, thats what you dont see...


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Dubmekanik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubmekanik* »_ ...solid front mount for big turbo 1.8t in mk2 with a 6-speed..Wayyy stronger than any oe mount...lol The engine had to be tilted quite a way's forward for the turbo to clear the firewall.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice!
I may still make my own front, but I needed two factory mount setups to position the engine properly to make the Trans. Once I make the trans, then I can remove the front and remake if desired.


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (project91gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *project91gli* »_Thats the way I'm going, but not sure how a solid mount drives. what's your experience?

Performance wise - it's great. However, it's not so great on the driver (you feel every crack in the road), or the front welds.
I removed it and went to solid rubber mount mounts all around for the 1.8T swap.


----------



## dkirsch (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Hey mk2 1.8t fellas question on motor mounts (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
VR6 front frame from the MKIII or the Corrado?

I actually used the VR6 front frame from a Passat but it's the same as the Corrado.


----------

